# Worried



## chewbaby (Sep 11, 2005)

Hey everyone. I live in Corpus Christi Texas and I'm extremely worried about Hurricane Rita. My parents are not wanting to take Chewy but to board him at the vet while we evacuate, and I'm worried sick that he'll be blown/washed away should that hurricane hit here. What do you all think? My dad has already reserved the hotel and I'm pretty sure it doesn't take pets. 

Angela & Chewy


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

If Corpus Christi takes a direct hit from a category 4 or 5 hurricane, I wouldn't leave any pet behind, not even boarded with a vet. Just look at New Orleans and Biloxi and all the pets left stranded there.


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

I personally wouldn't go anywhere without my Chi Tank. Animals are just like any other member of the family and I wouldn't leave them. Maybe the hotel will make an acception due to the circumstances and the number of abandoned/homeless animals caused by Hurricane Katrina. Talk to them and see what they can do for you. If you're nice and calm then they may help you out. Hotels have helped my family out when we moved from Virginia to Arizona and back, even ones that didn't allow pets and we have 2 large dogs also. Chi's are small, so it's not like he would be a big problem in my eyes. Good luck!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I would sneak him into the hotel. Use a bag or a knapsack. Bring wee wee pads or just keep him in the hotel bathroom.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Tell your parents that you are not leaving without your dog! Throw a huge bawling fit if you have to!! Cling to him and tell them that you would DIE without him. I don't think any parent could rip a pet out of their child's arms after this kind of show of emotion. Please don't leave him there.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I would like to think hotels would make exceptions under the circumstances. I don't normally endorse sneaking a pet into a place that doesn't allow them but again, under the circumstances, I would. I wouldn't leave him behind. 

I can say for certain that there is no way I would be going anywhere without Angel.


----------



## dollhouse (Sep 20, 2005)

i agree with teddys mom. i would sneak my chi in since they are sooooo tiny . no one would know ..but be very carefull not to get caught . :lol:


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree with the other members ... sneak your baby in, bring LOTS of puppy pads, and keep the bathroom door open for your baby :wink:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

I would never leave my chi. My dogs are my children. I would never leave one of my babies behind. I am sure you can sneak him in a hotel or something with you. Please don't leave your little one behind!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Please take him.


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I get chills at the thought of leaving minka boarded up at the vet's while a hurricane hit. I live in Waco Texas and if your parents don't want your chi in the hotel with you, you can bring him to me. I will definitely take care of him until all is safe.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

awww no way you can't leave your chi behind. We beg you not to. I think Lorisbabychi has just made a wonderful and heart felt offer. Lets us know what you are going to do asap


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

No way would I leave my baby behind! In this case, if I had to sneak him into the hotel, I would. Like others said, maybe with the situation, the hotel would understand and work with you. Best of luck to you!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Please please please dont leave your baby behind.....


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

The people at the vet office will probably be evacuating too. Or at least they won't be going to work the day it hits. 

Tell your parents you will stay in the car with your pup if you have to.
You can't leave it in the car by itself though.

I would never leave any of my pets behind.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*hurricane*

I would be sneaking him in if it were me!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I agree with everyone else. Take him with you. You may want to call and just ask if the hotel accepts small dogs who are indoor pets. Don't tell them you already have reservations....just act like it's a general question from someone looking for a room. If they say No, sneak him in (keep him in the bathroom with pee pee pads). If they say they are making exceptions, GREAT! If you absolutely can't take him to the hotel, at least board him at a Vet's office in the town you are going to. Don't leave him at your local Vet's office. It won't be safe enough.

Good luck & stay safe.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Get a little travel bag..soft sided, like a purse or something. Just sneak him in. That's what I had to do with when I took Lina to my brothers Army graduation. She could be on the base but the place we were staying at (didn't know that until we got there) wasn't on the base. So I just put her in her little purse carrier and took her in there. No one ever knew and there were hardwood floors. Everyone kept telling me that I should just leave her home, but I just couldn't. No one is going to love my baby girl the way I do and no one would ever take care of her as good as I do. They would have had to drag me out of the house kicking and screaming before I would leave her with anyone.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Take the chi!

I just cry everytime I read a story about the pets left behind in New Orleans. People thought they would be back the next day and now look, they still aren't back. I just couldn't leave my girls!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

You have to take your baby...i would sneak him if i have to...whatever it takes...you wouldnt leave a child behind...good luck and god bless you folks


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh, you guys, this is just breaking my heart. I know SA's got A LOT of political issues and poverty but luckily we never (touch wood) have natural disasters. I'm 25 and I only know of one minor hurricane. Ripped off a few roofs, but didn't do any real damage. Also one or two floods but not disastrous and I think 3 earthquakes (mostly due to mining). 

I wish I was there to help! I would definately try to sneak your Chi in. I had Miellie for about a month before anybody realised I got a pet and they only noticed b/c I took her outside to play and they saw her. They never hear her or smell her and she doesn't cause any trouble. If your parents are persistent about not seaking him/her in - don't tell them, just do it. By the time they realise you sneaked him/her in it will be too late and she'll have to stay. I don't know if your a disobedient child but PLEASE PLEASE be disobedient now!

Please don't leave her/him behind! If something happened to her/him you'll blame yourself for the rest of your life!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Most hotels now charge a "pet deposit" if you bring a dog in. I know that LaQuintas let dogs stay for $10. Howard Johnsons do as well. Holiday Inns, Red Roof Inns, Motel 6 - all accept pets.

See if your hotel is listed.. http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/guides/us/usstateTX.shtml. I'm assuming you're staying in Texas... just find the city in the left hand column under Dog Friendly Lodging and click on the city to see if your hotel is there.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i just heard that rita is a cat. 5 now...i hope everyone and everything will be ok...bobo and i are keeping you guys in our good thoughts.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I just realized she's probably already evacuated. Galveston and that whole area had a mandatory evacuation, starting at 6pm on Wednesday. People were told to take their pets with them, so hopefully, her chi is with her and her family wherever they are.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it's hectic times :? i hope she and her chi will be ok , i would NEVER leave my dogs anywhere, they are part of me .........i would just sneak them in a hotel if theyaren't allowed 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

If someone told me I couldn't take Cooper and OmaKitty in that situation, I would tell them they were crazy. The situation in New Orleans and that area seems so inhumane, leaving dogs and cats to fend for themselves in a storm like that.

I'm glad I am the only human in my house, I have my own car and don't need to rely on someone with a rowboat, telling me my dog and cat can't come with me.


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Just a quick question for cooper's mom. are you going to stay in Austin? I know that one of the possible paths that Rita might take would bring her straight up I 35. Tiff and I have been telling our boyfriends that we need to get all the necessities and we live in Waco. It is supposed to still be a category 1 by the time it hits us. I guess I just want to make sure you are taking some precautions as well as anyone else that is in her path. Please take care everyone :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah, I'm staying here ... especially since Rita took a turn even more eastward this morning. If she comes back towards Austin and it looks like we might get the major part of the storm, I will leave and go to my parents' house in Granbury.

We have all the provisions though - water, flashlights, etc. I've already cleaned up the yard and brought everything inside that needs to come inside... just in case.


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I'm praying for everyone in this storm's path. Stay safe & God Bless. This is just awful! 

Cooper's Mom - Please let us know you are OK after the storm hits. I am worried about you guys!! Paris is concerned about her new beau as well. And of course Omakitty!!

I live in a hurricane zone (the coast of South Carolina), so I know how scary these storms are and how much damage they do.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I will let everyone know... and if I lose internet, I've got Cindie's (Jolie's Mom) phone number and I can call her and let her convey my messages.

It doesn't look like we're going to get hit as hard as it originally looked though - Rita's making a loop back to Louisiana (the very last thing Louisiana needs) as things stand right now. Austin might just get rain, although it's looking like we may not get much of anything since Rita is turning so far east.

Edit: I just found out she's only Category 4 now, so I'm not worried at all. I was hoping she'd stay away from Lousiana, but it looks like they're about to get a LOT more rain.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

chewbaby?!/?!?? Has anyone heard anything from her? I sure hope she and her chi are both ok. I really hope she did the right thing and took her chi with her. We need to know?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Everyone says El Paso Texas is the safest from hurricanes.Ya but why would we need one when it rains and people here drive like crazy thats enough of one.I would not leave my chis either not mattter what if they would try to seperate me from them i would end up with an anxiety attack and even throw a tanturm.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Gosh, I hope she did find a way to take her chi with her. I wouldn't have been able to leave mine behind. My youngest daughter who lives in Australia recently teased me by asking "Mummy (she still calls me that sometimes), do you love them more than me" and I could not, for the life me, say no I didn't love them more than her. In some ways I think I might, because my daughter now has her own life and her BF/partner, but my chi babies depend on me & hubby to care for them and love them. They are such a valued and important part of our lives.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I was thinking we were going to get tornado weather because of Rita, not that i was looking forward to it. Thank Goodness we got nothing!  I think it went east of us.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I hope every body is safe and not in the path of rita.... 

I also hope chewbaby took her chi with her... I would never leave Gadget... that would be like leaving Amanda behind... I could not and would not ever do that...


----------

